# Rejected again. This time for asking too many questions.



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I was applying for an internship at a barn, and I got an email today telling me that they were no longer considering me. Their reason? I asked about accommodations and hours too soon, and it turned them off. I don't know about you, but I think that these are pretty important, basic things to know up front. I'm ticked off and disappointed, but I don't have the experience in the work force to know if I'm upset for rational reasons. My own email told them about me and my experience, and I did my best to sell myself to them, but I guess I didn't do a good job. 

Now, I'm back to square one. Again. I'm tired of it. Tired of the rejection, tired of making mistakes that cost me big time, tired of the whole process. What is hard for some in finding work is doubly hard for me because of my social anxiety. And I'm sick of it.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

That's a pretty lame reason for them to reject you. It sounds to me like they were a bit insecure about the position that they had on offer - if they knew the answers to those questions then they probably would've found them reasonable.

Good job for trying though.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks. Now that I have the rant out of my system, I'm feeling a bit better.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

That was very unprofessional of them. Stuff like that is something their employees need to know. It's not your fault.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree. I'm confused as to why they would have a problem with those questions. They should have known to expect it, and I would have definitely asked them on the first interview. The fact that they had a problem with it would tell me that they're not someone I would want to be working for anyway.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

Now that I've calmed down, I agree. It's pretty odd to me that they took issue with me asking some simple questions. Makes me wonder whether this would've been a good place to work after all.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

No offense but I've had managers tell me the same thing when our store was looking for new employees. I'm not saying it's professional behaviour but maybe waiting to ask those questions if you were prompted, on a second interview, or when they offer you the position would be more appropriate.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

The professional behaviour remark refers to the managers


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I never ask any questions, but that's worse because you don't seem interested then. But I find asking about how much you'll be paid, can make it seem like you're only interested in working there for the money. But that seems pretty important to me and a prime motivation. They were probably ticked off in your case, because it was an intern position and they expected you to make do with whatever was provided.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

That's possible, but if that was the case, I don't think I'd like working there. I can't just make due, this was not a paid internship and I couldn't afford to pay for utilities, gas, and groceries if they weren't going to provide them. Not to mention, I can't drive, so the housing would have to be close to the barn. So, I needed to know before either of us wasted any more time. 

As far as some employers practicing that way, I'll comply and wait before asking questions. You live and you learn. But it is very unprofessional and very unimpressive. It does not make me want to work for these people, no matter how good the actual job seems to be.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

If they didn't like you asking any questions about hours and accomodations, then they were probably just going to take advantage of you and make you do whatever they wanted you to do for no pay, anyway. They should be grateful people are willing to work for no pay, TBH, especially in a barn. I don't think you lost out on anything there.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Remember you're interviewing them too. You want to work at a place you feel comfortable at. If they reacted that way to you asking reasonable questions, who knows what else would've happened if you had gotten the job.


----------

